# Biting too hard



## Fraser4 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi, I’m new to this forum and to owning a Hungarian Vizsla. 
We got our pup Indi 3 weeks ago so she is almost 11 week. 
We are loving her and can’t wait to get her out and about, but we are having a real problem with biting. 
I totally understand a puppy will bite and mouth but Indi seems to get into a frenzy and no matter how much we ouch and let her know she’s hurting us, it doesn’t deter her. It’s really a concern for us. I’ve been reading a lot about bite inhibition and have been trying to follow the training guidelines on this but it just doesn’t seem to be working, am I being impatient? She super smart at other things, has mastered sit, down & paw, sleeps through the night in her crate, eats well etc, it’s just the biting thing! I’m fed up of the usual answer of puppy’s bite get over it. Breaking skin to me is unacceptable, as one off and she learns ok, but not on a daily basis. 
Hoping someone can give me some words of wisdom.
We have lots of chew and rope toys and I play/interact with her lots as do my 2 kids. 
Is it just boredom!?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a number of ways of addressing this that surely will be discussed, and they all work over time, pick the one that fits your own personality and style best.

I go with a loud "Owww", and turn away. If my hand is in his mouth, I'll insert a finger just a bit in there, which is mildly unpleasant to them as it hits the gag reflex. That's as far as I've ever had to go.

Your guy sounds like it's not just a bite issue, though, but a general over stimulation issue, he's just too wound up and out of his mind. In general, puppies need to learn modulation, and in the absence of that, they go bananas. He probably has too much freedom and not enough structure, 

You didn't state what your routine with him is, but the way to establish general emotional and behavioral modulation is with a solid, consistent routine: Potty, eat, play..exercise!...crate time. Repeat. My bet is the cause of your psycho pup is the loosey goosey nature of things, start a routine based on his needs and rhythm, avoidance is always preferable to remediation.


----------



## Fraser4 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.
I guess as new dog owners it’s all a massive learning curve. 
Her routine is up between 6-7am, straight out for toilet, play, sleep kind of what you said but maybe we are playing too long! Or missing the over tired signals!! I will be more structured & see if it helps. Crazy time does tend to be early/mid afternoon
Thanks again 😊


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

At 11 weeks, the whole cycle....potty, eat, potty, play, potty, nap...should be in intervals of about 45 min to an hr., with about 30 min to an hr of nap.


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

Agree with the other comments that the puppy is likely overstimulated. Whenever a puppy becomes hyper stimulated, out of control and is nipping and biting the first thing to look at is how much structure and boundaries are in place. Have you ensured that she has stimulating, appropriate activities when she is out of the crate? Is she getting enough crate time? Often too much unsupervised freedom is the root cause of an overly rangy, nipping biting pup. The Ultimate Puppy website has a lot of great info on biting strategies https://www.ultimatepuppy.com/2016/01/nipping-and-biting-strategy/

Other things to consider is how much time is he/she getting to play with similarly aged puppies, i.e. puppy kindergarten or playdates? Puppies learn bite inhibition best from other pups.


----------

